# غباء الشباب وذكاء البنات........



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2011)

*في احد البلدان الاوروبيه صار حادث بين سيارتين*

* السيارة الاولى يسوقها شاب والثانيه تسوقها فتاة*

* المهم في الحادث السيارت راحت فيها*

* يعني ما ظل منها شي لكن بلطف من الله الشاب والبنت طلعو من الحادث بخير*

* طلعو الاثنين من السيارة وباركوا لبعض على سلامتهم من الحادث الاليم يعني اللي يشوف هذا الحادث بقول اكيد في وفيات لا محاله *

* جلسوا يتكلمو مع بعض على جنب وقال الشاب للفتاة ما احلى هذه الصدفه*
* اللي جمعتنا في حادث واحد انا وانتى*

* قالت البنت مع انه حادث وراحت سيارتى ولكن سعيدة اني ألتقيت بك*

* وبعدها جلسو يضحكون مع بعض ونسيوا الحادث وتم التعارف بينتهم *

* بعد شوي قالت الفتاة تصدق ان حظنا سعيد لاني معي في السيارة زجاجة وسكي *

* شو رايك نشرب ونكيف واحنا في موقع الحادث وننس الحادث*

* قال الشاب فكرة حلوة واخذا الشاب الزجاجة وقام يشرب منها حتى بقي شوي وبتخلص *

* وبعدها قال يلا اشربي ياحلوة دورك خلينا نكيف*

* قالت لو كنت غبية مثلك لشربت *

* في هذا الوقت تيجي الشرطه وتلقيك سكران وبيحط الغلط عليك مئه في المئه وتصلح سيارتى*
* وغصبن عن شنبك *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه 

والله غبى 

ميرررسى روزى http://www.facebook.com/pages/عاوزين-نجمع-مليون-مسلم-لصلاة-علي-النبي/160168584010575​


----------



## كوك (15 يونيو 2011)

_*هو مش غبى لى الدرجه هيه فكرت *_
_*بس هو مفكرش كويس ان العربيه تهمه فى حاجه *_
_*بس البنت فكرت شويه تعمل ايه *_
_*شكراا ليكى روزى*_
_*الرب يباركك*_
*والحمدلله على سلامتهم *​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (15 يونيو 2011)

*هههههههه
شكراااااااااا
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه
غبي 
هههههههههه
ميرسي كتييييييير 
حببتي ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> والله غبى
> 
> ميرررسى روزى ​




هههههههه

ميرسي يا كوكو


----------



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*هو مش غبى لى الدرجه هيه فكرت *_
> _*بس هو مفكرش كويس ان العربيه تهمه فى حاجه *_
> _*بس البنت فكرت شويه تعمل ايه *_
> _*شكراا ليكى روزى*_
> ...




ميرسي يا كوك علي مرورك


----------



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *هههههههه
> شكراااااااااا
> *​




نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> غبي
> هههههههههه
> ميرسي كتييييييير
> ...




ههههههههههه

نورتي يا حبي


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2011)

انا بقول انه بيحتال

مش غبي
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> انا بقول انه بيحتال
> 
> مش غبي
> هههههههههههههههههه





هههههههههههه نورت يا كليمو


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه




نورتي يا قمر


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2011)

نورتي يا حبي


----------



## Thunder Coptic (18 يونيو 2011)

طلعت ناصحة هههههههههههه​


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2011)

* طبعا دة عادة المراة  دة شى متوقع منها المكر والدهاء والخبث وكل ما خبث    اما الشب طيب وديع  وغلبان وبيصدق  مسكين ​*


----------



## هالة الحب (18 يونيو 2011)

عادى دايما البنات اذكى من الشباب.معلومة صح مائة بالمائة


----------



## باسبوسا (18 يونيو 2011)

ميرسىىىىىىىى جدا جدا يا روزى على النكتة الجميلة جدا .


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

شايمس قال:


> طلعت ناصحة هههههههههههه​




ههههههههههه اه جدا

ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * طبعا دة عادة المراة  دة شى متوقع منها المكر والدهاء والخبث وكل ما خبث    اما الشب طيب وديع  وغلبان وبيصدق  مسكين ​*




هههههههههههه ده المرأة بردو  يمكن بس لو هي كده هتبقوا انتم ابشع بكتير هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> عادى دايما البنات اذكى من الشباب.معلومة صح مائة بالمائة




هههههههههه تمام يا هالة

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

باسبوسا قال:


> ميرسىىىىىىىى جدا جدا يا روزى على النكتة الجميلة جدا .



ميرسي لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي عل القصه الجميله 
التي تثبت ان
حواء الامس هي هي لاتتغير 
كنت اتمنى 
يكون هذا اسم القصه
وفرحانين اوي


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

ههههه ميرسي ليك


----------



## soso a (25 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه

جميله قوى 
مشكوره روزى ​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

انتي اجمل يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## أنجيلا (25 يونيو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*دايما بيبهرني ذكاء الشباب!*
*هههههههه*
*ميرسي ع الموضوع الروعة*


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه
ذكاء غير محدود
ميرسى يا روزى
*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 يونيو 2011)

جميله جميله جميله
شكرااا
هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *دايما بيبهرني ذكاء الشباب!*
> *هههههههه*
> *ميرسي ع الموضوع الروعة*





ههههههههههههه اه طبعا ماهو باين النتيجة اهي

ميرسي يا قمر نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> ذكاء غير محدود
> ميرسى يا روزى
> *​




هههههههههههه

ميرسي يا هيرو

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> جميله جميله جميله
> شكرااا
> هههههههههه




شكرا لمرورك يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## عماد+سامى (27 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههه
 هو مش غبى 
 دا يبين انه حسن النيه والبنات مكارين وكمان مادييين


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههه

ميرسي لمرورك يا عماد


----------

